
Ask HN: iOS 9 is out with its ad-blocker support. How do you feel about that? - kmfrk
I find it weird that an app like Crystal doesn&#x27;t have whitelist support. I still am not comfortable giving someone money for an ad-blocker app either. I got Crystal while it was free, though - but it&#x27;s annoying that something as basic - and minimally ethical? - as a whitelist was not included at launch.<p>I&#x27;d hoped to install an ad-blocker on my mom&#x27;s iPad 3G, but apparently ad-blockers aren&#x27;t supported by it for some reason.<p>Ad-blocking feels a lot like the piracy discussion. I like to think of it in terms of &quot;honest downloading&quot; vs &quot;dishonest downloading&quot;. Sometimes, people just come up with excuses posing as arguments to cover for their laziness and selfishness - but there are also perfectly valid arguments to be made. But those arguments may not have anything to do with some people&#x27;s actual motivation.<p>Thoughts? Experiences? Practical as well as ethical. I have a pretty good idea of how the general opinion will sway, but it&#x27;d be interesting to see some people think out loud about it - especially when they don&#x27;t have an ... unfortunate ... conflict of interest like a Marco Arment.<p>Will you be installing ad-blockers on your folks&#x27; devices, when you visit them for Thanksgiving? Why?
======
pinewurst
I was looking forward to it actually, but very disappointed that it's not
supported on my iPhone or iPad. Update: just installed BlockParty on both via
XCode and very pleased.

[https://github.com/krishkumar/BlockParty](https://github.com/krishkumar/BlockParty)

